

Donate $500 for 1hr-long coffee in Palo Alto w David Lee, a partner in SV Angel - kn0thing
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1104085200/page-turner-asian-american-literary-festival/pledge/new?backing[amount]=500.0&backing[backer_reward_id]=81820&clicked_reward=true&logged_in=false

======
daniel-cussen
Could be worth it to meet someone interesting, unless you're looking for
funding, in which case I would donate to something else and meet him some
other way.

------
frisco
Uh, if you have a good reason to be asking for David Lee's time, there are
easier ways of getting an hour of it than spending $500.

~~~
starkness
Right, but the point is you'd be donating to a literary festival:
[http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1104085200/page-
turner-a...](http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1104085200/page-turner-asian-
american-literary-festival)

